# Tengo problemas a la hora de compilar!

## Jammen

Bien, hasta hoy kreia k los problemas k tenia al kompilar solo eran por el xfree, pero me he dado kuenta k me pasa con algun k otro programa. Durante la kompilacion se korta y me da error tipo:

make [1]: [Makefies] Error 2 (ignored) | make [2]: *** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop. | make [1]: *** [clean] Error 2 | make: *** [World] Error 2... || !!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully | !!! Function sr_compile, Line 13, Exitcode 2 | !!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.0-r12.ebuild 

no siempre es igual, pero es de este tipo...

Alguien sabe a k se debe?

gcc = 2.95.3

bison = 1.28

Portage = 2.0.23

----------

